# SSH Port wechseln



## liquidbeats (6. September 2007)

Nabend,

ich möchte aus Sicherheitsgründen den Port von SSH ändern. Standard ist ja 22, ich würde diesen gerne auf bspw. 4343 ändern o.ä.
Ich habe schon in der sshd.conf als auch unter /etc/services geschaut und abgeändert, jedoch ohne erfolg. Selbst ein reboot brachte dort kein erfolg.


Distribution: OpenSuse 10.2


Vielen Dank
Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. September 2007)

Dies geschieht ueber den Eintrag "Port" in der Config des SSH-Servers. Diese findest Du wahrscheinlich in /etc/ssh/sshd_config


----------



## liquidbeats (6. September 2007)

Hi,

da war ich aber schon, das nimmt er nicht an. SSH lauscht weiterhin auf Port 22. 

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. September 2007)

Ist die Option vielleicht mit einem # auskommentiert?


----------



## liquidbeats (6. September 2007)

Ja das ist sie.

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. September 2007)

Na dann ist es kein Wunder dass Deine Aenderungen nicht uebernommen werden.


----------



## liquidbeats (7. September 2007)

, jetzt habe ich mich vollkommen falsch ausgedrückt. Mit ja meinte ich dass sie nicht als Kommtentar markiert ist. Sie ist also nicht Auskommentiert, dort steht kein # davor.


Sorry mein Fehler 
Aber den Port, welchen ich dort einstelle, nimmt er nicht an.

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2007)

Also wenn Du in der sshd_config den Port entsprechend eingestellt und den SSH-Server neu gestartet hast sollte das eigentlich okay sein.

Laut SSHd-Man-Page gibt es aber auch eine Option -p, die den Port angibt. Moeglicherweise, wenn es auch etwas abwegig ist, wird diese vielleicht im Start-Script fuer den SSH-Server genutzt sodass dies dazu fuehrt dass der SSH-Server Deine Aenderungen nicht annimmt.


----------



## zeroize (8. September 2007)

Ich weiß - ist ne doofe Frage - aber hast du über "./etc/init.d/sshd restart" den Dienst neugestartet nachdem du den Port geändert hast?


----------

